# Dr. Peter Fahrney & Sons



## ethomejj (Nov 3, 2009)

I was canoeing in Canada and came upon a bottle mostly buried in mud.  The inscription is "Prepared by Dr. Peter Fahrney and Sons Co., Winnipeg Man.  Canada.  I haven't found any references to him practicing medicine in Canada so I was curious if anyone knew anything about his business in Canada?  Thanks in advance.

 Scoutmaster on a high adventure trip of a lifetime


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 3, 2009)

Peter's medicines were very popular around the turn of the century.
 I have heard os a number of them being found in Canada. Too bad he didnt emboss beavers on them.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello Eric,

 Welcome to the forum. Does your bottle look anything like this:







 The ones that I have found had this shape. There are others. Dr. Peter is somehow related to the Dr. Daniel Fahrney of Hagerstown, Maryland fame.
 I like the pictured shape me own self. I have one that will just barely stand on it's own. If you could put up a photo, it would be helpful. The surfing smurf is optional with some models.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 3, 2009)

http://antiquemedicines.com/Frederick/fahrney.htm
 There is some fahrney medicine info if you are interested.


----------

